# Greg's UWR 33x33x33 Rubik's Cube



## Tony Fisher (Dec 2, 2017)

Gregoire Pfennig has just made his latest and greatest puzzle public. The world has changed and will never be the same again.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 2, 2017)

Woah just too big! Will be fun to scramble.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 2, 2017)

Amazing!!! Great job Gregoire!!!


----------



## Tabe (Dec 2, 2017)

That's awesome. Nice work Greg!


----------



## Bertus (Dec 2, 2017)

This was posted by Greg's puzzles. 
It's just insane!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 2, 2017)

Wo that’s crazy, beat the last one by 11 layers.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow, it beat the last one by 11 layers!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 2, 2017)

WHAT! Wow!


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow!

Good job Gregoire!

That's so big!


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 2, 2017)

Cool!!! Amazing job Gregoire!!!


----------



## James Hake (Dec 2, 2017)

kevin hays could probably solve it in 20 minutes


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2017)

Realistically, it probably took 20 minutes to make that checkerboard pattern.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah I agree @joshsailscga


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 2, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Realistically, it probably took 20 minutes to make that checkerboard pattern.


The 22x22 checkerboard allegedly took 4 hours, so you're being generous by saying 20 minutes! lol

EDIT: After slowing down the video (A LOT, like FRAME by FRAME), I can confirm it took no less than 20 minutes, but even that is probably a massive underestimation


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriously? Dang!


----------



## CarterK (Dec 3, 2017)

One thing I'll say:

Oscar made a 17x17

17x2 = 34

34 - 1 = 33


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 3, 2017)

Wait, how do we know this is real? The 28x28 was a fake, is this one, @Tony Fisher?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 3, 2017)

James Hake said:


> kevin hays could probably solve it in 20 minutes


I find it silly that people always claim Feliks/Kevin can solve a massively huge cube like this in 20 minutes when the 11x11 UWR is not much below 20 minutes.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 3, 2017)

well he did do a full checkerboard pattern


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Wait, how do we know this is real? The 28x28 was a fake, is this one, @Tony Fisher?


Watch the video and make your own mind up.


----------



## RhysC (Dec 3, 2017)

Not only very cool, but also looks like it turns quite well. Bravo.


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I find it silly that people always claim Feliks/Kevin can solve a massively huge cube like this in 20 minutes when the 11x11 UWR is not much below 20 minutes.



my joke exactly


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 3, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I find it silly that people always claim Feliks/Kevin can solve a massively huge cube like this in 20 minutes when the 11x11 UWR is not much below 20 minutes.


It's clearly a joke, very unfunny and unoriginal, but still a joke.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow. Imagine if that thing pops :confused:


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 3, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Wow. Imagine if that thing pops :confused:



who would win?

- months of careful design and assembly

- one L O C K Y boi


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 4, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 4, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I find it silly that people always claim Feliks/Kevin can solve a massively huge cube like this in 20 minutes when the 11x11 UWR is not much below 20 minutes.


Kevin Hayes took 3:12hrs to solve a factory made 17x17x17 and Kenneth Brandon took 7.5hrs to solve a 3D printed one. I am sure someone here could make an estimation for Greg's 33x33 and also a factory made version.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 4, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Hayes


not again


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 4, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Kevin Hayes took 3:12hrs to solve a factory made 17x17x17 and Kenneth Brandon took 7.5hrs to solve a 3D printed one. I am sure someone here could make an estimation for Greg's 33x33 and also a factory made version.


The 9x9 UWR is 427 seconds and Kevin took 11520 seconds for a 17*17 which is about 27* longer so 11520* 27* 27 = 8398080 which is equal to about 97.2 days, yes SOMEONE COULD SOLVE A 33*33*33 IN UNDER 100 DAYS


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 4, 2017)

A couple years ago tony fisher made a fake 28x28. Today not even that would be world record


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 4, 2017)

wow, I just found it for sale on olives stickers http://oliverstickers.com/puzzles/sls-puzzles/33x33x33.html for 15,300 euros (18033.89 USD) I wonder if anyone will buy it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 5, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> wow, I just found it for sale on olives stickers http://oliverstickers.com/puzzles/sls-puzzles/33x33x33.html for 15,300 euros (18033.89 USD) I wonder if anyone will buy it.


It says they break in the puzzle before they send it out, you mean solve it in 97.2 days as i estimate it would take Kevin that long.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It says they break in the puzzle before they send it out, you mean solve it in 97.2 days as i estimate it would take Kevin that long.


That would be non stop.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 5, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> wow, I just found it for sale on olives stickers http://oliverstickers.com/puzzles/sls-puzzles/33x33x33.html for 15,300 euros (18033.89 USD) I wonder if anyone will buy it.



Yeah.I wonder too. That is pretty expensive!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It says they break in the puzzle before they send it out, you mean solve it in 97.2 days as i estimate it would take Kevin that long.


I bet they put it in a checkerboard pattern and then solve it. Each slice gets 2 turns.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2017)

My estimate (which I got from multiplying the 17x17 UWR by 16 Which is nearly the same ratio as 4x4-8x8 and 5x5-10x10 solves are) would be 48 HRS for a solve. 80 Hours may be more feasible if someone good at huge cubes (Mattia, Kevin, Max Xiong, etc) were to try a solve.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My estimate (which I got from multiplying the 17x17 UWR by 16 Which is nearly the same ratio as 4x4-8x8 and 5x5-10x10 solves are) would be 48 HRS for a solve. 80 Hours may be more feasible if someone good at huge cubes (Mattia, Kevin, Max Xiong, etc) were to try a solve.


Well... If it'll only take that long then Greg had better do a solve, I mean it's an automatic UWR and if you actually do a solve then I plan to set up an official board for 33x33x33 results and petition it to be an official event in the WCA (seriously though, why would it matter if no comp is ever going to hold it.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 7, 2017)

My not that great estimates are giving around 114 hours (based on other odd layer big cube solves, although nothing is even close to the size of this one), but with a cube this difficult to turn that might be very low.


----------

